

Check to see if Google know's who you are - codewithcheese

Google&#x27;s new reCAPTCHA will not show a captcha if they know how you are.<p>Thanks Google for this new tool to check if your anonymous.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;recaptcha&#x2F;api2&#x2F;demo<p>If you see a captcha then Google is not sure who you are.<p>If you see a check box and text &quot;I am not a robot&quot; then Google has you tracked.
======
Nanzikambe
I'm logged into gmail and see the captcha in another tab regardless. Perhaps
because I refuse 3rd party cookies but never-the-less it pokes a hole in your
theory.

~~~
codewithcheese
What are you using to block 3rd party cookies? Maybe that blocked cookies or
script on the captcha page that triggered a flag to ask for captcha.

~~~
Nanzikambe
Firefox's "Block 3rd party cookies" setting

------
jayd77
I see "I am not a robot" but when I click on it I get a Captcha. So??

